# Deer Dog Trials



## jclmossyoak (Jan 22, 2013)

Any of y'all participate in any of the deer dog trials after deer season is over?


----------



## epittman (Jan 25, 2013)

what is the deer dog trials about?


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 25, 2013)

basically speed and drive just with a deer in front and not a yote


----------



## jclmossyoak (Jan 25, 2013)

The ones that they have around here they actually run in the fox pen on yotes and fox. They won't let you run on the outside after the season is out, legally.


----------



## epittman (Jan 25, 2013)

where does this take place at I live in Live Oak, FL


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 25, 2013)

there's one in effingham county tomorrow.  just heard about it today


----------



## skeeter1 (Jan 25, 2013)

the one tomorrow is in clyo,  when i called and  got my #s  there  where already  over  130 dogs  entered  its  beagles  and walkersat the same time  just scored different ,  there was  3 trails   last saturday


----------



## SCDOGHUNTER (Jan 26, 2013)

we have them in SC once a month in six different pens around lower part of the state


----------



## skeeter1 (Jan 27, 2013)

well  we didn't  do to bad  at savannah river fox pen saturday  we  wound up 8th  with 5 first place  crossin's  out  of  140 dogs  had    a great time  good food,  good folks  and  great sportsman ship  cant wait till next saturday    theres one  some where  in statesboro , and  then  the followin saturday there's one at turkey branch fox pen  in guyton will post all contact info as soon  as i get it   first time  ever  enterin these things   but  i think me  and  my  son's  have   caught  the fever !!!!


----------



## jclmossyoak (Jan 28, 2013)

There are two more to go and then the run off back at Mark Mays in Millen. This coming weekend in Statesboro and then Guyton. Had some good running at Savannah River with 111 hounds. Bunch of numbers already given out for this weekends hunt.


----------



## Stinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Man that sounds fun! I would like to get more information on these deer trials.


----------



## skeeter1 (Jan 28, 2013)

111 dogs  that was it  man i thought  they said  around 140  cause i had tripple digit numbers   112 and 113 but   i just  got  my numbers  for this weekend  and  they are  cut off not taken no more  dogs   there is 144 dogs  signed up  i had to beg my way in !!


----------



## skeeter1 (Jan 28, 2013)

there's also  a  regler  fox dog trail for beagles and  walkers  in hazelhurst this weekend


----------



## ylhatch (Jan 28, 2013)

skeeter1 said:


> 111 dogs  that was it  man i thought  they said  around 140  cause i had tripple digit numbers   112 and 113 but   i just  got  my numbers  for this weekend  and  they are  cut off not taken no more  dogs   there is 144 dogs  signed up  i had to beg my way in !!



they gave out 140 numbers,but everyone didn't show up.yall going to clauds this weekend?if so see ya there.


----------



## jclmossyoak (Jan 29, 2013)

Yea Claude has given out a pile of numbers too, but like earlier stated they won't all show up. We will all be there again Saturday to clap for everyone else. Should be a good hunt, the pen is loaded.


----------



## flhunter82 (Jan 29, 2013)

can you guys give us some contact info and the cities they are in. We have been shut down here in florida and we want to travel and run. Is there a pen close to the florida georgia line to pay and run in. I miss  running fox dogs, It was funner than deer hunting to me.


----------



## jclmossyoak (Jan 29, 2013)

The closest pen to the Florida line that I know of is the Okefenokee Training Enclosure in St.George. It's a very good running thick pen. You can probably find the contact info through speeddogs.net or masterfox.net. Make a post for pens close to Florida and you should get much more info.


----------



## skeeter1 (Jan 29, 2013)

ylhatch said:


> they gave out 140 numbers,but everyone didn't show up.yall going to clauds this weekend?if so see ya there.


yea we gonna be there bring more beagles than walkers to jappy s pen
 It's got a lot of thicket


----------



## flhunter82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I have hunted them down and waiting for a call back. I went back online and was looking at what some of the animal rights people had to say about fox pens when they shut us down. What a bunch of psychos! They made it sound like we were running fox in a 10x10 dog pen. One lady says that she was riding by and the dogs were ripping the legs off a fox in the corner of the pen. I wish I could slap those folks.


----------



## bearcat Z7 (Feb 1, 2013)

flhunter the fl state 3 day field trial is feb 20 thru 23 it is always a great hunt it will be held at the ote in st george and there are a bunch of puppy hunts coming up around southeast georgia also.  i would also like to know about some of these deer trials i did not know we could have deer trials in ga after deer season unless yall are running deer in the fox pens most of the deer trials i have heard about are in the carolinas and they are always ran on the outside


----------



## flhunter82 (Feb 1, 2013)

I will most likely be there. I am going to run in the morning and will probably run every weekend till then. I'm more ready for pup hunts. I have some strong pups.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 1, 2013)

flhunter82 said:


> Thanks for the info, I have hunted them down and waiting for a call back. I went back online and was looking at what some of the animal rights people had to say about fox pens when they shut us down. What a bunch of psychos! They made it sound like we were running fox in a 10x10 dog pen. One lady says that she was riding by and the dogs were ripping the legs off a fox in the corner of the pen. I wish I could slap those folks.



I remember that, it was at sandsifters. It was those residents in that  subdivision that videoed a yote being tore to pieces that and was the catalyst for shutting it down when they posted the video and HSUS backed them.


----------



## skeeter1 (Feb 2, 2013)

bearcat Z7 said:


> flhunter the fl state 3 day field trial is feb 20 thru 23 it is always a great hunt it will be held at the ote in st george and there are a bunch of puppy hunts coming up around southeast georgia also.  i would also like to know about some of these deer trials i did not know we could have deer trials in ga after deer season unless yall are running deer in the fox pens most of the deer trials i have heard about are in the carolinas and they are always ran on the outside



we aint runnin deer we runnin yotes  in fox pens  with deer dogs  not  fox hounds that run trails every month  these are sopossed to be dogs that have  done nothin but run deer all season  and  at the  end of the season we have  deer dog trails in the pens with beagles and walkers and beagle walkers and blue ticks and red ticks and cures  and  a few of what evers lol!! 

i had  a  walker place  8th last hunt   and   a  bluetick we done killed 18 deer in front of  this season stay at the  truck the  whole  4 hours   and  only run the  yotes  about  100 yards  when they came  by  and  he seen them  and  he ran  about  5 of them all day. lol!!! so you never know one thing i do know i want be wastin 25 bucks on ole blue this trip  he is for sure a dedicated deer dog  !!!!


----------



## bearcat Z7 (Feb 2, 2013)

fl hunter what age are your pups i have some marchs and some mays i have been runnin


----------



## flhunter82 (Feb 2, 2013)

March and may. I took my march pups this morning and they took to it like a pig to mud. I am running my may pups in the morning.


----------



## StikR (Feb 21, 2013)

skeeter1 said:


> we aint runnin deer we runnin yotes  in fox pens  with deer dogs  not  fox hounds that run trails every month  these are sopossed to be dogs that have  done nothin but run deer all season  and  at the  end of the season we have  deer dog trails in the pens with beagles and walkers and beagle walkers and blue ticks and red ticks and cures  and  a few of what evers lol!!



I wish that were always the case.  The deer dog trials I have been to have the regular fox dog crowd there.  Some of those dogs you are competing against don't know what a deer is.  IF this was fixed and IF they had a BEAGLE ONLY day (not mixed) I'd be all over it.


----------



## skeeter1 (Feb 23, 2013)

oh i know  its crooked  but thats  in every form of racin lol  besides they all should fell bad we  brought  a real deer dog  and placed  and spanked  alot of fox dogs !! lol!!  

# 77 rocketman : runn off deer dog walker  trail 2013 champion 
salt creek kennels/floyd kennels 

do it son !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but i not sure what mean about  the  just beagle thang  cause the beagles are scored seperate than the walkers they just run at the same time if 5 walkers cross the rd.  then a beagle is 6th dog to cross  he  is  mark 1st place crossin  for  beagles cuase he was the  first beagle  and so on.

they have nothin but straight up beagle trials  for fox with a 17 inch rule but  these hounds  are no joke they are  fox hounds so you have  to  have  your dogs right  to go run  with them boys  .
your dog has to be registred through the (ckc)  to run  and  you have to join there assosiation


----------

